# Honda GX140 Repair Manual



## goball

Does anyone have a repair manual for the GX140. In particular, I would like to know what the intake & exhaust valve lash should be? Is it set hot or cold? What should the flywheel to magneto gap be?


----------



## oscaryu1

repair manual or just the manual like everyone gets when starting a engine? thanks


----------



## madmower

hi give me your email and i will send you the manual for gx120 , 160 this should also cover the gx140 i think

regards
bill


----------



## Homer D Poe

Are you sure it's GX140 or GXV140?


----------



## oscaryu1

gx140 i can probably get it off internet ill see today


----------



## goball

Hi 
Yes it is a GX140. Help would be appreciated.

Mickey


----------



## oscaryu1

Go ball: heres the manual for it: you can download it for free or buy it (download isbetter if u have PDF cause its free) : http://www.honda-engines.com/Engines_owners_manuals/ownersmanuals/gx140.htm


----------



## goball

To All,

A now have all the info I needed and thanks for the assistance.

Goball 

:wave:


----------



## oscaryu1

good luck =)


----------



## Bester1

*GX 140 Shop Manuel*



madmower said:


> hi give me your email and i will send you the manual for gx120 , 160 this should also cover the gx140 i think
> 
> regards
> bill


 Hi Bill, a i am writing from germany. i am also looking for the Repair Manuel- not the owner manuel.
If possible sent it to

[email protected]

regards
Axel


----------



## 30yearTech

Bester1 said:


> Hi Bill, a i am writing from germany. i am also looking for the Repair Manuel- not the owner manuel.
> If possible sent it to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> regards
> Axel


You can find some abbreviated manuals here:
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html


----------



## JMC706

Bill

I've a GX140-144. I don't know what the gap is between the magnito and the flywheel. I read in a small engine repair manual once that if you put a paper matchbook flap between the mag and flywheel and set it to that thickness your in business. I tried it and it seems to be working OK on small engines I've rebuilt..Good Luck....Jim


----------



## MJP91154

hi bill! i'm also looking for a repair manual for the GX140 do you still have it thanks! [email protected]


----------



## ptmack

Don't know if your still around Bill but if so I'd be awfully greatful for a copy of thet there repair manual for the gx140 engine


----------



## cmfd70

madmower said:


> hi give me your email and i will send you the manual for gx120 , 160 this should also cover the gx140 i think
> 
> regards
> bill


Do you still have the Honda GX140 repair manual? Would it be possible to get a copy?
Thanx

Scott


----------



## XXX#40

Doesnt matter what model Honda they all set as close to Zero as you can get, just remember to get it of compression release, before setting


----------

